# Long hair........bad idea!!!!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been letting wellers coat grow as I think he looks his best with a full coat but this year, his second, his coat is a bloody nightmare!!!!
Last time he had a full coat it was his puppy coat and for most of this year I have kept it on the shorter side. So have kept away with the clippers for months now, *BAD IDEA*. Although I regularly groom him, matts spring up from nowhere and have ended scalping the poor love to get rid of all the matts. Most of which I didn't find until going over him with the clippers. He looks very very naked and although he must feel better he is sulking, big time!
Worst of all were his feet and they stank.
So little word of advice, once your poo gets his/her adult coat, keep it shorter unless you can commit to lots and lots of grooming time, from my experience the adult coat matts in the blink of an eye
Please don't arrange any meets for a few weeks as I think weller will be too embrrassed to be seem out in public:behindsofa:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Where's the photos Karen or would it be indecent!! I agree that
IMO poos always look nicer with a long coat but grooming CAN be a bugger...
and Betty hasn't even got her adult coat yet!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think we need to see a photo Karen ... I'm sure all our poos have had to have a severe groom at some stage.

I also love the full coat but with Maisie it would be totally impractical ... she has candy floss hair that mats in the blink of an eye. Not sure about Bess yet as she's still got the puppy coat ... will have to wait and see ... shame they can't keep the puppy coat forever!  S x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Monty says not to be embarrassed Weller as he has his coat clipped short and that the nice grooming lady does it for him  because when mummy & daddy tried it when he was younger it was more akin to a pudding basin haircut that kids had years ago and he lost all his street cred.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Definitely need a photo Karen! 

I need to do Daisy tonight as I have missed a couple of days. Hers keep springing up under her armpit area (I know they don't have arms but I don't know what to call that bit!  ). Maybe Daisy's will get like wellers? I must admit I am tempted to take her to the groomers after her season but worried what she might come back like. Our local groomer appears to only have one setting on her clippers judging by the local dogs around here who go! 

Don't worry Weller, you will be a handsome boy again by the time the January meet comes round!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Good advice Karen, Billy is 4 months - roughly when will his adult coat come in?
H x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

im sure it will grow back in no time at all.pyper has a right bald haircut just now,well she did a few weeks ago its starting to growback now but the groomer wasnt meant to clip her that short,she wasnt matted but her coat is an absolute nightmare to keep so im actually enjoying the short coat,definately need pics!! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Can i ask Karen how has his coat changed?? Is it alot thicker? tight curls??

At the moment Buddys puppy coat is lovely very soft and just wavy its really easy to comb through weve never had any matts,what happens when it changes to an adult coat??


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am getting scared now...!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Can i ask Karen how has his coat changed?? Is it alot thicker? tight curls??
> 
> At the moment Buddys puppy coat is lovely very soft and just wavy its really easy to comb through weve never had any matts,what happens when it changes to an adult coat??


I'm not the expert Donna but I remember with Maisie it was about 7 months of age ... it all started to mat into a sort of felt consistency that wasn't possible to comb though at all I will be more aware this time and keep combing ... may start to trim her at about 6 month or so ... but will see how it goes.

Bess is silky/glossy and wavy at the moment ... very easy and no sign of mats, but that may not still be the case in a few months time, as the adult coat will start to come through. S x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys booked in for the 26th but im only going to get his legs trimmed for now and his belly they're the only bits that look a mess at the moment,also i want to see how he copes at the groomers.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It is funny how we are attracted to these dogs by their lovely shaggy coats and then end up lopping most of it off


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It is funny how we are attracted to these dogs by their lovely shaggy coats and then end up lopping most of it off


It is so true Colin! I am desperately trying to keep Daisy's long!  It will be interesting to see how long I can last..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It is funny how we are attracted to these dogs by their lovely shaggy coats and then end up lopping most of it off


It's the same for a lot of women Colin- get attracted to a man with a full head of hair only to find years later it has gone :eek


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor weller......Lady has insane matts all of a sudden too!!! all around her neck, working them out to shave her down a bit this week....i cant believe how fast they can go from no matts to completely covered


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> It's the same for a lot of women Colin- get attracted to a man with a full head of hair only to find years later it has gone :eek


Or vice versa in some cases


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Shirley & Colin how funny x
Arthur is nearly 5 months and is still easy to comb through - i am also stating to worry about bringing home a matted ball of twigs and leaves instead of my poo!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good thread, please show pictures Karen!
Izzie gets matted very easily as well :/ Especially around her bum where she sits!
Seriously keep an eye on this area everyone as because Izzie is always sat on it we could never really get to it & when we finally found it it's been awful! In fact we are still in the process of trying to brush & cut bits out of it to get her coat back nicely with our les pooches brushes, but it isn't easy. & we have to keep going in stages as Izzie hates grooming, which is why it still isn't fully done! Although is much better than when we first found them. Theirs legs get bad as well & under her tummy is terrible! I'm trying to just cut it all out so he tummy is early bald because it really hurts her & it just gets worse everytime she goes for a walk because everything gets stuck in it :/

Good luck to all of you with cockapoos with puppy coats in the near future!  You will enjoy it i'm sure  x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure how I will manage Hattie. Years ago around 1965 (!) we had a poodle and mum always said it was like having a new dog every 6 weeks! Will see how Hattie turns out but she will probably be done quite often as easier to wipe off and not too many matts. However will have to wait till I see how coat matures. Will be a change from Jack Russells who could shed hair for Britian! I often say when I am on the slab having a PM they will find my lungs lined with a soft white fur!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know how to multi quote so....
Weller's coat started to change at about 9 months, how ever it has continued to change ever since it wasn't a sudden change. His puppy coat could get as long as you like and never matted, now he gets matts EVERY day. He has a shaggy coat not particulary curly but it has thickened up quite alot.
Sparty is here at the moment and he is about 9 months, same cross as weller but he definately has his bum fluff coat still 
Comparing the two it is easy to see and feel the difference between adult and puppy coats. Weller is still soft but just thicker and so matts really easily. I will probably keep his coat short now, poor boy looks a mess......if anyone else had done this to him I would be sueing!!!!!!! There really was no way around it and still have more to do tomorrow, he had had enough for one day.
Can't put any pics on as I don't have any fig leaves to cover his modesty 

Good luck people enjoy your puppies before next year


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive just been to my cousins and Dudley who is a black cockapoo is not the same dog!!! omg he has no fur left and his face looks like a poodle cut,my cousin said he stank and was full of matts so had no choice and she said she brushed him every day!!

At the moment i sit here every night and brush Buddy for 10mins till his furs all sliky just wish my daughter would let me do hers (LOL) now that is full of matts!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ive just been to my cousins and Dudley who is a black cockapoo is not the same dog!!! omg he has no fur left and his face looks like a poodle cut,my cousin said he stank and was full of matts so had no choice and she said she brushed him every day!!
> 
> At the moment i sit here every night and brush Buddy for 10mins till his furs all sliky just wish my daughter would let me do hers (LOL) now that is full of matts!


off topic but have you tried a Tangle Teezer on your daughters hair? Works wonders on tangles (I use one on Archie now but he's still very puppy fluffy )


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont just brush, use a comb and og ru to tip, you often think you are brushing realy well but your realy just brushing over the mat, a come with catch on the mat and you brush it out. 

make sure you part the hair, brush it in sections like the hair dresser does with your hair, not just dragging the brush acros the dogs back don head to tail in one stroke. think of your dog with a checker bord on it. brush one square at a time till you can take a fine comb through the coat. 


im still working on my grooming video think i need a different cammera as my pen can just doesnt pick up close up detales.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's adult came in at around 7 months. She too had great puppy fur that was long but easy to comb. I did wonder what all the fuss was about with the adult fur. But until you experience it, it really is hard to imagine.

Millie gradually became matted. I notice two really big patches directly under her ears and one on her leg. It wasn't until I took her to the groomers at 9 months that all became clear. Deep within her fur she was covered in matts. Her legs in particular were really bad and these got quite a hefty clipping. The two matts under her ears had to be simply shaved off 

This is Millie the day before her trip to the groomers, her fur is quite shaggy. Esp the legs.









Millie on the grooming table, there is a harness around her waist to keep her still.









And this is Millie after her grooming. Her legs in paticular are much shorter. But luckily the body doesn't look too short, but it is greatly thinned. This was carried out with thinning scissors and a lot of patience.









I'm supposed to be keeping on top of the grooming, but it isn't easy. Once she's been outside and got wet from the dew on the grass, it takes hours to dry. Then the day just disappears!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think your groomer did a great job with Millie. I know what you mean though, it's not easy to keep on top of the grooming on the more mattable coats ... little and often is best ... but we all have busy lives and it sometimes gets left for a while ... then it becomes a major operation!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok now I'm scared. Cockapoos are new to me ... Used to big hairy, moulting GSDs. I thought these little chaps and chapesses did not moult, which Cara doesn't, so what am I looking for between puppy coat and adult coat?

Cara's just over 5 months, her coat is still soft but just noticing a slightly more course feel. I groom her nearly every night with a comb & finish with a tangle teaser, no tats yet but when she shakes herself post groom I wonder why I bothered.

Not even thought of sending her to the groomers yet, should I?

Kirsty xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Kirsty, I don't think she should have the adult coat just yet, but it could be getting closer to that time, if you groom her all the time then there should be no need to worry  The first matts you tend to find when the coat starts to change are behind the ears, so keep a look out there, after that they will only get worse so try to keep on top of them, if you do then you have no problems  If not they only get worse & that is when a groomers is definitely in order to sort it out for you... Good luck x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Ok now I'm scared. Cockapoos are new to me ... Used to big hairy, moulting GSDs. I thought these little chaps and chapesses did not moult, which Cara doesn't, so what am I looking for between puppy coat and adult coat?
> 
> Cara's just over 5 months, her coat is still soft but just noticing a slightly more course feel. I groom her nearly every night with a comb & finish with a tangle teaser, no tats yet but when she shakes herself post groom I wonder why I bothered.
> 
> ...


iv had my girls now for 5 years and i admit to having a little chuckle every time somone with a pup of under a year talking aout their lovely long cockapoo and how it never mats. (no offence to anyone i was there myself when i first go my girls)

milliedog is right you realy dont know your cockapoos coat till its about a year old.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Millie looks great thanks for the photos your right though they go out in the morning and their legs are wet through all day!Hence the reson im going to have his legs cut.

Thanks for all the tips


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Does it actually matter if the hair mats? I checked Bailey after reading this and realised his hair has started to mat now, however you can't see it, only feel it. Can it just be left? As a bald man I am useless with tangled hair, just ask my daughter!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

pauleady said:


> Does it actually matter if the hair mats? I checked Bailey after reading this and realised his hair has started to mat now, however you can't see it, only feel it. Can it just be left? As a bald man I am useless with tangled hair, just ask my daughter!


oh yes you can just leave the mats but its called crulty/neglect, this is a resued cockapoo in america who i dont think had ever seen a brush. 

http://youtu.be/4oTEfKDrpaY

mats bunch up and pull at the skin, in bad cases they can pull parts of the skin away. 

matts need to be removed, they will always come back but they need to be removed every so often for the dogs health and comfort. wee mats are fine but the longer they are left the bigger they get. 

bady matted dogs also stink as all the dirt is traped inside the mat


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

pauleady said:


> Does it actually matter if the hair mats? I checked Bailey after reading this and realised his hair has started to mat now, however you can't see it, only feel it. Can it just be left? As a bald man I am useless with tangled hair, just ask my daughter!


As Kendal says you can't just leave the matts, eventually they will cause huge problems. If they get wet they don't dry out properly and will smell awful, then you will get flies and that means maggots and that means a lot of pain for your dog 
I just don't have the time to groom 100% every time and so keep weller's coat on the shorter side and after this try at letting it grow and trying to keep on top of the coat, I personally will never let his coat get too long ever again, its not fair.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle has just been clipped - although I am sad to see her lovely long coat in the bin, I am relieved that she can enjoy her walks without getting brambles attached. Also I can manage her when wet far easier - she was always soaked under her tummy and legs.
She had just started to get a couple of matts on her back legs but what i thought was lots of fur on the bottom of her ears were actually matts. Poor thing!
i think for winter she will be more manageable for an inexperienced groomer like me and I will endeavour to try harder as her coat lengthens.
Like Weller - she is a little camera shy as she feels quite bare - bless her x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> oh yes you can just leave the mats but its called crulty/neglect, this is a resued cockapoo in america who i dont think had ever seen a brush.
> 
> http://youtu.be/4oTEfKDrpaY
> 
> ...




Weller now looks like the after shot of poor Remy!!!!!!! His face and ears are a bit longer but the rest is just the same


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think this has been a very useful thread for people and quite an eye opener. I do find Rufus's coat quite easy to maintain the length it is but any longer and it will become an issue. Thanks for sharing all this Karen.

Karen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That poor dog in the video! How awful 
Izzie still has small ones around her bum, i'm trying to hard to get them out bit by bit without upsetting her for too long.
So fingers crossed I will get there soon!
She will never get that bad! It's terrible!
Poor little thing & very bare afterwards bless.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Weller now looks like the after shot of poor Remy!!!!!!! His face and ears are a bit longer but the rest is just the same


OMG - That really is a scalping - Poor old Weller. It makes me more determined to keep up with grooming but also realise you have to be realistic!
Regular trimming for bossyknickers whether she likes it or not.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> OMG - That really is a scalping - Poor old Weller. It makes me more determined to keep up with grooming but also realise you have to be realistic!
> Regular trimming for bossyknickers whether she likes it or not.


Yes Colin, a reeeaaal scalping!!!!!!! I just started with taking matts out but then thought I would take the whole lot off and have a nice strong new coat grow through......will take a while but I think its just like giving him a spring clean!!
I think he looks quite cute in a scampy, mongrel type of way......definately doesn't look like a cockapoo any more.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure he still looks very handsome


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen can you post a pic of Weller ... he may need a coat if he is really scalped


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal .. that video caused me to have 'an open mouth moment' .. shocked ..

Keep grooming our cockapoos .. when I cuddle my dogs I always feel for matts and brush them out .. I did noticed Honey had more matts around her seaosn time, but that may be age and length of the coat related rather than season related ... she has a shorter cut now and matt free .. phew


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it was my mum who showed me that video a coupel of years ago, Gypsy and Inca hadnt been to a groomer in over a rear and were badly matted i was just hacking lumps out their coat, but got myself upset that i had let them get so bad. mum found this video to show me that they could be alot worse and atleast i was making an atempt to fix them. 

i was still only working weekends at the kennels so at that point i dont think i have been in the grooming room at all. but i have learnt alot from their and can now handle my girls coats when they mat. but i still need to keep ontopp of them more. 

at the moment Gypsy and Delta are groomed but Inca and Echo still need done, but i need to do it during the day so i get the house to myself on my days off, but the last 2 weeks iv just had too much on so im hoping to get them done next week.


----------

